# Understanding the Kato turnout (switches)



## akabu (Sep 23, 2018)

I would like to know more about wiring Kato switches. I do not want to use the kato lever type control. It is way to large for my small control panel. Is there a way to operate the switch with a small Radio Shack type rocker switch. I can not find any instructions relating to the electric turnout #4, except on the back of the package there is a list of "additional" items to purchase. It refers to the 24-840 Control Switch and the 24-842 DC converter.
My entire N scale layout is 4'x6'. and the control panel is proportionally small, at about 10"x 14". I currently plan on about 6 switches and one double crossover.
Every thing I have read or watched have indicated that you can operate some items from the main buss. I planed on and additional DC converter for the limited optional equipment (switches and or lights or block signals, etc)
Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated, I am in the final planning stages and need info ASAP.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My very first bit of advice is don't be in too much of a hurry -- taking the time to try to get it right now versus just getting it done can save a ton of frustration later. 

Also, this kind of a discussion is one where it is best to adhere closely to the model railroad convention of using the word "switch" only to refer to things that control the flow of electricity.

At the end of the day, you can choose to control your turnouts in a number of different ways. However, since the Kato turnouts are a sealed unit with the electronics already installed, I think you would be well advised to just stick with their line of products, because the amount of surgery required to adapt the turnout to another means of control is extensive.

You don't need to use their lever to operate the turnout, but you do need to find out what kind of control is under the Kato turnout. If, as I suspect, it is a twin coil solenoid device, you need an operating switch that provides a momentary burst of power to throw the solenoid, but does not route power continuously (which would burn out the solenoid) So a rocker switch would be inappropriate for this application. You need a pushbutton. You could use an Atlas controller, which incorporates a small slider (for directional control) into the push button, but is much smaller than the Kato device. Or wire a simple push button for each direction.

I would also not recommend using your track bus for power. Use the dedicated auxiliary output on your power pack.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Wiring your turnout*

I believe a dpdt = DOUBLE POLE DOUBLE THROW switch is what is used as it self centers after it is activated so the selinoid is not burned out. YouTube isn't a greatness source for this as look for wiring control panels, and also look for Mike's Fifer articles as he explained everything in depth and it's video , Andy he does a lot on Kato track and such.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Akabu

We're all very happy to help you begin your
layout so that it works smoothly. But, please
Use just one thread for your questions. This is at least
the third thread on the subject of turnout control.
The result is that you have responses on thread A
that are also applicable to threads B and C, thus
confusion.

With that one thread you can ask question 1, get
our members responses then you ask question 2 and
so on. That keeps your information organized and
more helpful to you.

Thank you for joining us. Where are you located?
I sense that you are not in North America.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Controling a turnout*



akabu said:


> I would like to know more about wiring Kato switches. I do not want to use the kato lever type control. It is way to large for my small control panel. Is there a way to operate the switch with a small Radio Shack type rocker switch. I can not find any instructions relating to the electric turnout #4, except on the back of the package there is a list of "additional" items to purchase. It refers to the 24-840 Control Switch and the 24-842 DC converter.
> My entire N scale layout is 4'x6'. and the control panel is proportionally small, at about 10"x 14". I currently plan on about 6 switches and one double crossover.
> Every thing I have read or watched have indicated that you can operate some items from the main buss. I planed on and additional DC converter for the limited optional equipment (switches and or lights or block signals, etc)
> Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated, I am in the final planning stages and need info ASAP.


akabu;

What kind of electrical switch, or buttons, you will need to control your Kato turnout depends on what kind of electrical mechanism is inside the Kato turnout. There are two basic types, twin-coil, and DC motor. If, by using the Kato control switch, the turnout point rails snap instantly from one route to the other, then it's a twin-coil type. If, on the other hand, the points move somewhat slowly from one position to the other, then it's likely a tiny DC motor.

Twin-coil mechanisms require a short burst of power (either AC, or DC). They will work with two push buttons, but I don't recommend using either the little Radio Shack buttons, or the Atlas blue slide switch & push button control. Both are notorious for shorting out, which can burn out the coils in seconds. For push buttons I'd suggest doorbell type buttons with the highest current rating you can find. Another thing twin-coil machines need is a C.D.U. (Capacitive Discharge Unit.) This device protects the coils in the turnout from being destroyed, even if a button does short out. DonR has built his own C.D.U. and used it successfully for many years. It's also possible, though more expensive, to buy a commercial C.D.U.

DC motors are somewhat simpler to wire. A simple miniature toggle switch is all you will need. Pick one that is a D.P.D.T. (Double Pole Double Throw) type. It will have six solder terminals (in two parallel rows of three) on the bottom. Connect the wires from the DC motor to the center two contacts of the toggle switch. The DC power, from that additional DC converter, to the two end terminals at one end of the toggle switch. Finally, solder two jumper wires from the two terminals at that end, (where you just connected the DC power) in an 'X' pattern, to the pair of terminals at the opposite end of the toggle switch.
You have just created a reversing switch, like the one in a power pack. Flipping the toggle one way makes the motor in the turnout run in one direction. Flipping the toggle the other way will make the motor run backwards, and throw the turnout's points to the opposite route. You will need one toggle for each turnout. A simple "Wall Wart" transformer, like those used to charge cell phones, can be your "additional DC converter" and one will be enough to power all the turnouts on your small layout.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

PS. The attached file has more information on turnouts.

View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

akabu said:


> I would like to know more about wiring Kato switches. I do not want to use the kato lever type control. It is way to large for my small control panel. Is there a way to operate the switch with a small Radio Shack type rocker switch.


Don't know how timely this is, but here ya go:

How To Make Kato Turnout Controls

Pete


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Controling a Kato turnout*



akabu said:


> I would like to know more about wiring Kato switches. I do not want to use the kato lever type control. It is way to large for my small control panel. Is there a way to operate the switch with a small Radio Shack type rocker switch. I can not find any instructions relating to the electric turnout #4, except on the back of the package there is a list of "additional" items to purchase. It refers to the 24-840 Control Switch and the 24-842 DC converter.
> My entire N scale layout is 4'x6'. and the control panel is proportionally small, at about 10"x 14". I currently plan on about 6 switches and one double crossover.
> Every thing I have read or watched have indicated that you can operate some items from the main buss. I planed on and additional DC converter for the limited optional equipment (switches and or lights or block signals, etc)
> Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated, I am in the final planning stages and need info ASAP.


akabu;

You do not have to use the bulky Kato "blue lever" to control a Kato turnout. The link provided by Texas Pete takes you to Mike Fifer's site. Mike uses a Double-Pole-Double-Throw-Center-Off-(momentary) toggle switch. (DPDTCO mom.)
Pushing the lever of this switch one way applies DC voltage to the motor inside the Kato turnout. The motor then drives in one direction (say, clockwise) and moves the points of the turnout to one of the two possible track routes. Pushing the lever of this toggle switch the other way sends reverse polarity DC voltage to the motor inside the Kato turnout. This reversed voltage makes the motor run the opposite way (counter-clockwise) which moves the turnout's points to the opposite route. Because the toggle switch is spring-loaded to the center (off) position, as soon as you let go of it the switch stops sending any voltage to the turnout at all. This keeps the motor from burning out.

You mentioned "A Radio Shack type rocker switch." Well you could use one, as long as it had a spring-loaded, center-off. position like the toggle switches Mike Fifer recommends. If it did not have that feature, then power would be applied to the Kato turnout's motor all the time, quite possibly burning out the motor, and ruining the turnout!  I recommend just following Mike Fifer's advice, and using the toggle switches that he recommends.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Controling a Kato turnout*

000000pps


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Controling a Kato turnout*

double oops!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the kato n scale track and turnouts does not use twin solenoid style .. it uses a single coil with polarity reversal, two wires ....
a dpdt switch will work with auto return to center [off], and some type of cd circuit


----------

